# 20 Long Azureas Habitat - 1st Build



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I figured I would get a build thread started for my first Vivarium, as I'm underway in setting things up! (I also am starting to get some questions and desire feedback!) I'll start with my vision, then start posting pictures.

While I fell in love with the vents, and spent a good month researching their care, I eventually led to the decision to keep azureus for my first frog. After my initial research, I quickly changed the direction of what tank I was going to use, so purchased a 20 Long. I don't plan on using a background for this tank. I envisioned a couple pieces of driftwood turned upright to resemble some dead brush growth, with epiphytes growing on the branches. I also wanted to have a small "nursery log" and a couple small pools or puddles to be used for breeding. The tank stands only 12" tall, so it doesn't necessarily afford me much headroom for plants, but I liked the footprint for the size, and the aesthetic of the long tank. With this in mind, I plan on having plants with smaller foliage to hopefully create a good sense of scale.

Pictures of progress to follow (along with some commentary and questions) and I encourage advice and feedback! Thanks


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds good so far. How many Azureus do you plan to house in there? Keep in mind that tinctorius sp. do better in pairs, as the females can get very aggressive with one another.  Also, a 20g footprint is not (relatively) large, and shouldn't house more than a couple anyways. 

Keep us updated with pics if you want more specific advice on the build; construction, plants, etc. 

Azureus are great frogs! They were my first, and are still one of my top favorite species I keep. Big, bright, bold, and really fun to watch. You won't be disappointed in your choice


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

While it's a little pricey, I liked the look of the "spider wood" used for fresh water aquariums, and a pet store near where I'm working had a great selection, so that's what I went with. The guy at the store was even kind enough to set out a 20 long for me so I can see how different pieces fit and looked.

Here's what I selected, I especially liked the pocket of the second piece to place some plants into (pardon the poor photos):


















I picked up a cork round for my "nursery log":









Here's the branches mocked-up to demonstrate what I had in mind:


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Sounds good so far. How many Azureus do you plan to house in there? Keep in mind that tinctorius sp. do better in pairs, as the females can get very aggressive with one another. Also, a 20g footprint is not (relatively) large, and shouldn't house more than a couple anyways.
> 
> Keep us updated with pics if you want more specific advice on the build; construction, plants, etc.
> 
> Azureus are great frogs! They were my first, and are still one of my top favorite species I keep. Big, bright, bold, and really fun to watch. You won't be disappointed in your choice


Thanks, Gibbs!

I was actually thinking about 2 or 3 frogs, but ideally 2. I'd like to have a male female pair, but haven't decided how to ensure that. I thought I would probably get three froglets and hope for a pair, but I am a little worried about the risk of not getting what I want. I still have plenty of time though, I've got to set this up and let it cycle and mature a little before I'll be comfortable with getting any inhabitants.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

I've made more progress, I just need to get some time on the computer to update. In short, I've started working on the misting/drain system and cooling. I'm still researching some plants, and after I update with pictures, I'll surely ask for advice!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

OK. I've made some progress, so I'll update with some pictures.

Before adding anything, I ordered a bulkhead kit and some diamond drills:









I didn't have a guide for my drill, so I created a template to drill:









And of course, I have standard hole saws, but the diamond drills are metric, so I had to ream out the hole in the template:









OK, I'm going to be honest. This was the first time I drilled glass, and I know the tank was only $20, but I was very nervous! Anyway, I took the tank outside, taped under where I was going to drill, and placed the tank on a towel. (I ended up putting a towel inside too, just in case the piece fell, I didn't want it to crack.):









I placed my template and filled the hole with water:









And... Done! It was actually easier than I ever expected:









There was a little blowout, but still pretty clean:









Bulkhead kit installed:









Per recommendation, I used clay turface as my drainage layer. Note I also tried to form a couple depressions for hopeful tadpole deposition sites (we'll see):



























I got some lava rock to use as an anchor for my branches. I split the piece and chipped it to sit flat:









I then set them in place with the branches how I liked and silicone the branches in place:


















Once the silicone cured, I cut slits in the mesh and placed the lava rock down in the drainage layer:


















I drilled a couple planting holes in my "nursery log":









I used ABG, and formed up my planting layer. Again, I tried to keep the depressions, which I added a little turface above the mesh. I stuffed the log with some too:













































For the misting system, I ordered the MistKing with the Hygrostat controller and an extra nozzle:


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

So, I picked up a couple of these water containers for my drainage and misting reservoir:









And conveniently, the spigot is appropriately sized for the bulkhead to the mister, so I modified it to fit. I removed the spigot, cut and sanded the section that fits in the container and added the bulkhead:


















For ventilation, I purchased a fan with thermostat controller, a filter and gasket:









And because I felt a little more confident I decided to place the fan int he glass top for the tank. I again, made a template and went through the steps above:









I removed the rubber feet from the fan, and placed the gasket between the fan and the glass. I used the screws from the feet though, since they were long enough o reach through the glass:


















I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. My plan is to cut narrow nets into the plastic part that attaches to the glass on a standard VersaTop glass cover. More to follow when I get there. My only question now is if I put the vent in the front or back. If it's in the front, there will be better circulation, and it might help keep the front glass clear. It also gives me more room for the light. If it's in the back, I can seal it better and it will be a better location for the bulkhead of the mister. 

Anyway, that's where I'm at!


----------



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice! Hope to keep seeing more


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

Digging this so far! Spider wood is pretty amazing in aquariums, so I like the way you're thinking. 8)


----------



## Dartgirl (Feb 6, 2015)

Where did u buy ur spider wood from I can find any online or in stores in California


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks @Art93 and @Schlepenslide! I've been busy for the past few weeks, so things have halted a bit... I'm going on vacation in July anyway, so I'm not rushing to get things Bioactive yet.

@Dartgirl, I actually picked up these pieces from a fish store in Kirkland, WA where I was working a project the past few months. I'm not sure if they sell online but you can try: https://www.dennyspet.com/
They had a great selection at pretty decent prices when I compare to other stores around here. I think freshwater aquariums are the primary thing in the Seattle area, so that's probably why I see the spider wood in all the shops.

I'll try to make some time in the next couple weeks for a little work, otherwise I'll update at the end of July when I get back!


----------



## spikeizzy77 (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

It hadn't occurred to me that I have been away for so long! If anyone is interested still, I finally received my froglets yesterday, and I suppose I should update on how the tank came together.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Please do, I'm interested in seeing what plants you used for this tank


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's a summary of how the tank developed... If anyone has any questions, let me know and I'll try to be specific. I can't say I documented anything after I dropped off the board last year, so I'll take a few pictures today to capture where things are at.

Because there was a narrow strip of space at the back of the tank behind the glass top, I made a vent screen with a standard household screen frame kit and No-See-Um mesh. I had to trim the 90 degree connectors to fit, but it worked well. In an effort to keep odors and stuff from candles, cooking, etc. out of the tank, I purchased activated carbon filter pad material and trimmed pieces to fit within both the vent screen and the vent fan. This might not be necessary, but it made me feel better knowing my frogs would be safe from stuff in the air. 

While that 1.25 gallon container was decent for a water supply, I ended up getting a 5 gallon acrylic container meant for an auto-top-off system (saltwater aquarium paraphernalia) which lasts much longer, as my water was emptying faster than I wanted. The hydrostat controller has been great, but I would not recommend it to others, as I routinely get an alarm when it gets stuck at 99.9% humidity. I contacted the manufacturer, and they said that the hygrostat controller was never intended for a small enclosed vivarium, but rather a greenhouse, so it could be getting wet. They suggested either covering it with felt or a plastic shield, so I glued a piece of felt to protect the sensor. It still gets stuck sometimes, but it works to maintain humidity well. 

I planted everything probably about 6-8 months ago, so at this point, the plants are established pretty well, and I've had two plants flower, had to trim some stuff back, and I had a bromeliad with a pup that's already almost full grown. Here's a list of what's in the vivarium:
Hemigraphis repanda

Pilea involucrata
Polystichum tsus-simense
Davallia fejeensis

Microgramma heterophylla
Selaginella kraussiana
Ficus pumila var. quercifolia
Neoregalia 'Little Jewel'

Neoregalia 'Fireball
Utricularia sandersonii

The utricularia actually had a couple hitchhiker plants so I also got some sort of cape sundew or something like that and some live sphagnum moss. Another plant actually just sprouted, so we'll see what that is. All of these are in the "bog" areas where I formed the depressions. The depressions actually hold the tiniest bit of water sometimes depending on how much water gets misted. Oh,and the utricularia has flowered twice now, which is a pretty cool flower that I'll check to see if I have a picture. 

The microgramma was split into two when I received it, and I put one on each piece of wood, but the one on the left didn't make it. The one on the right is flourishing though! I've also spread some moss mix on some of the spindly branches, so we'll see if that grows and what I get. I've thought of eventually placing a couple micro-mini orchids in there as well, but I'll wait.

Anyway, that's an idea of where things are at, and I'll followup with some pictures! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's a shot of the tank right now. There's a bit of water on the front glass,so forgive the blurr.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's the reservoir that feeds the misting system. I installed a bulkhead in the back corner and it has a cover on top for easy refill. That controller you see is for the fan.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's the vent screen with the activated carbon filter.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I picked up a tall galss vase for the excess drainage. The leaves are fake and actually match some leaf print art I have in the room. I figured this was a nice way to discreetly hold overflow.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

And finally, here's some pictures from yesterday when I finally introduced my little froglets! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you for the update, your tank turned out great! I'll post some utricularia flowers in my own build thread. I have a few species in bloom right now.


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

They're some pretty cool little flowers, I'll look for yours! Unfortunately, my little froglets have been hiding since I let them go and I only occasionally see one or two, so no updates there.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

They will get more bold in time. Soon they will start getting so bold that they will sit with their faces to the glass and stare at you while telepathically yelling "feed me"


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

This is really coming together! I wanted to say I thought the idea of using a template (jig) for the drilling was excellent! I have never done this and the part at the very beginning of the drilling process where the drill is skipping around is by far the most stressful. The template would eliminate that stress. Well done.

Mark


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you both! I'm sure they will get bolder with time, I just get a little concerned that they're getting food while I can't monitor them. I did have one come out yesterday though, so I took a few pictures! (And made sure s/he had some food!) 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the tank! The drill template is a great idea. I've drilled countless tanks (two this week), but never used a template. Now I'm wondering why I never thought of it...

As a small aside, you should keep your supplements in the fridge, they will last longer.


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks, Mr. Biggs. I hadn't considered the need to refrigerate the supplements. Is there a general rule of thumb in the shelf life to those? I've come across "6 months" but am unsure of what the assumptions are.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Evergreenblue said:


> Thanks, Mr. Biggs. I hadn't considered the need to refrigerate the supplements. Is there a general rule of thumb in the shelf life to those? I've come across "6 months" but am unsure of what the assumptions are.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I think 6 months is the recommendation once they are open and in the Fridge. If they aren't open yet, you can go by the Best By date (or whatever it is called on these products).

Mark


----------

